# Reporting a Vehicle With no MOT



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Guys and gals..

I know of a vehicle that I know for a fact is running without a valid MOT. I have a feeling is report this to the Police and the DVLA however is this correct?

Cheers all.


----------



## TrainerFreak81 (Mar 7, 2015)

Think you can do it on the Gov website. I reported someone that kept abandoning their pickup outside my house for weeks at a time.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Any particular reason to grass someone up mate?

If they've had you over then do it, if not, then why would you?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Good luck seems like DVLA don't give a sh!te.


----------



## TrainerFreak81 (Mar 7, 2015)

I only did it cos it meant my other half had to park miles up the road and I had to swan neck off the drive. Always worth being cautious.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

TrainerFreak81 said:


> I only did it cos it meant my other half had to park miles up the road and I had to swan neck off the drive. Always worth being cautious.


Can't fault that, I'd have done the same.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Reasons are multiple and not being given listed on here.

I may go straight to the Police in the morning.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Reasons are multiple and not being given listed on here.
> 
> I may go straight to the Police in the morning.


If you have just cause then yes, get it reported.

Will they know it's you though?


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> If you have just cause then yes, get it reported.
> 
> Will they know it's you though?


If they do I don't mind, at the end of the day they're putting children under the age of 5 to the age of 11 at risk!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

cole_exclusiv said:


> If they do I don't mind, at the end of the day they're putting children under the age of 5 to the age of 11 at risk!


I would Cole for that reason alone....
Is it something you could talk to the about 'mano on mano' so to speak?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

No Mot voids the insurance No Mot could also mean No road tax mot or insurance who knows other than the DVLA OR THE PNC?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

suspal said:


> No Mot voids the insurance No Mot could also mean No road tax mot or insurance who knows other than the DVLA OR THE PNC?


Dunno if you can check online or something?
I know you can for insurance:thumb:
I am suprised anyone would take the risk with all the ANPR cameras around at the moment


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Good luck getting it sorted. There's a knackered old van parked up round here, hasn't moved since June. Turns out one of the neighbours are using it as a storage shed. They already have one massive van and parking around here is already a struggle.

I have learnt however that neither the council or police are even the slightest bit interested in the fact that it shows as having no MOT and I believe no insurance. As long as it is taxed, which it is until June they couldn't care less.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

It's dead easy to check if cars are taxed or MOTd these days just use the online DVLA checker you only need reg and car make.

https://www.gov.uk/check-vehicle-tax


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

To be fair mate the police wont do much about it, if its static then there is nothing they can do but if caught being used is just a ticket. The best thing you can hope for is that its got no insurance so it can be removed.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> Any particular reason to grass someone up mate?
> 
> If they've had you over then do it, if not, then why would you?


Potentially having all of us over - no MOT may mean no tax and no insurance. The vehicle may also be defective/unroadworthy/dangerous. Might be any one of us they crash into - no MOT/insurance costs all of us in higher premiums.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I have learnt however that neither the council or police are even the slightest bit interested in the fact that it shows as having no MOT and I believe no insurance. As long as it is taxed, which it is until June they couldn't care less.


If it has no insurance, the tax is void  Added to which it is an offence to have a vehicle with no current MOT on the highway, even if it is parked.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Forget it mate, i called the DVLA about the taxi driver next door whos car had no mot or tax!!! The DVLA said "call the police, its nothing to do with us!", the police said " we dont have enough officers to sit and wait till he goes out in it to pull him over!"

I ended up calling the local council who hand out the taxi passes, they came round removed the taxi plate and all its taxi stickers, but that didnt stop him, so i gave up.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

A little off topic but relevant, it's somthing that's been bothering me for a while now!

If someone you worked with was driving without insurance would you report it? The person in question blatantly drives around without insurance on his vehicle and is quite proud to boast of the fact he does it. 

I'm 50/50 whether to report it as he happily dosent care he's breaking the law which annoys me greatly but on the other hand I'm fairly friendly with him.

Sutty.


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sutty 90 said:


> A little off topic but relevant, it's somthing that's been bothering me for a while now!
> 
> If someone you worked with was driving without insurance would you report it? The person in question blatantly drives around without insurance on his vehicle and is quite proud to boast of the fact he does it.
> 
> ...


Report him, he's a liability!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

mike13 said:


> Report him, he's a liability!


I agree, it's only a matter of time till he causes an accident. He needs teaching a lesson.

Sutty.


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

Wait until he drives away and phone the police saying he is drink driving... They'll pull him then, he won't be drunk but they'll do all the checks and discover the rest


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hotchy said:


> Wait until he drives away and phone the police saying he is drink driving... They'll pull him then, he won't be drunk but they'll do all the checks and discover the rest


Good idea, that will get them to spring into action quicker than reporting a non insured vehicle. One other thing that's bothering me is that I'm pretty sure he won't stop for the police. Am I right to worry this could cause someone innocent like the police or public to end up in an accident? I don't want blood on my hands so to speak. He is pretty reckless behind the wheel and dosent deserve to be on the road.

Sutty.


----------

